# Novice Bottle/Jar collector that needs help finding identification resources



## Jamie Crawford (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello All, 
My name is Jamie Crawford. I'm a Single Father of 5 beautiful children (4 Son's and 1 Daughter), and up until last week, my day consisted of sitting at home, watching the clock and waiting for my children to get home from school. Last week I started my new hobby, searching for and collecting vintage/antique bottles or jars. Since I've started, I've been lucky and have found several pieces that appear to be exactly what I'm looking for. I'm not in this for any monetary gain, my children and I are more interested in the history of each item. However, locating the origin of each item has proven to be difficult because I don't know where to look. I'm new to this site and forum, so as I get more familiar I'll post the pictures of what I've found thus far. So, if anyone can provide me with some websites or other resources to help identify my finds, it would be GREATLY appreciated. God Bless each of you.


----------



## coreya (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome Jamie, there are so many different areas of bottle / jar collecting that it would take up pages to list all of the sites used for research. Best bet is to post some pictures here and you will find out more than you want to know. Some of us have been doing this for a long long time and are happy to provide info. Here are a couple of sites for the basics,
https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/
https://sha.org/bottle/index.htm


----------



## botlguy (Jan 13, 2018)

Welcome to the forums Jamie. I agree 100% with what coreya has said. Also, go through the archives here and find previous posts that interest you. Come back gain, we enjoy helping.
Jim S


----------



## RickNC (Jan 13, 2018)

Welcome to the hobby. I am also new to this. I've found that bottle collectors seem to have a preoccupation with value. You sound like me in that you're not interested in what a bottle is worth but appreciate the history and maybe like how they look.


----------

